# Salary SAP Project Manager



## chvictor (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello !

I spend a day to know what is a salary for a SAP Project Manager in Hong kong (SD/MM)

do you know how much I can expect for the salary ?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Kingkong3 (Jan 15, 2014)

Maybe have a chat with some of the big recruiting firms / or have a look at their websites for salary guides:

Robert Half
Ambition
etc.


----------

